# [RISOLTO]come far andare il tastino "fn" sul porta

## turborocket

raga c'è un modo per poter usufruire del tastino "fn" per i controlli multimediali,tipo volume up,mute,etc?

ho provato a cercare ma non ho trovato nulla  :Sad: Last edited by turborocket on Mon Nov 08, 2004 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

Non so se ho capito bene quel che intendi, ma hotkeys e lineakd potrebbero forse fare al caso tuo? Permettono appunto di usare tutti i vari tasti delle tastiere multimediali. Io uso hotkeys con soddisfazione da almeno un paio d'anni ormai, con una di quelle logitech wireless piene di tasti extra.

----------

## turborocket

forse ho trovato qualche cosa

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129853

----------

## cataenry

il tastino fn dovrebbe funzionarti senza nessun driver o cose simili...

Per lo meno a me ha sempre funzionato senza problemi...

----------

## federico

IL tasto FN di per se funziona quello che non ti funzioneranno sono le associazioni coi volumi e le gestioni degli stessi. Io per lo stesso problema ho scritto "osdvol", un programma che fa quello che cerchi.

Lo trovi sul sito di sideralis www.sideralis.net e ne abbiamo parlato anche sul forum :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150405

Ciao, Fede

----------

## Manuelixm

Io sul portatile uso fnfx, se guardi nel forum dovrebbe esserci qualcosa riguardo, io l'ho sistemato, ma ora non saprei come fare, mi aveva aiutato un amico.

----------

## turborocket

grazie amici:)ora purtroppo non sono a casa perché sono a cena con amici di vecchia data.provo appena torno davanti il mio pc e vi faccio sapere.grazie ancora:)

----------

## turborocket

ragazzi potreste aiutarmi ulteriormente????

ho letto che a molti i tasti fn+tasto vanno senza problemi(o quasi)anche a me vanno senza problemi infati riesco ad utilizare il numpad però come faccio ad associare al mixer l'up e il down del volume???

qualcuno saprebbe ben spiegarmi come configurare anche l'osd?

----------

## turborocket

sto seguedo come dice federico questo topic

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150405

però non capisco bene l'howto fatto da fede però non mi torna questo

 *Quote:*   

> Ora che si hanno tutti i programmi necessari possiamo lanciare xbindkeys per vedere come sono mappati i tasti per il controllo del volume.
> 
> Codice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

questo è il mio output

```
root@porno-->~ # xbindkeys -mk

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Could not open display, check shell DISPLAY variable, and export or setenv it!
```

se lo eseguo invece sotto kde non succede nulla

----------

## oRDeX

Per il mio portatile IBM r40e non ho trovato niente..sono destinato a guardare solamente quei tasti neri azzurri con le seconde funzioni :°

----------

## bobMalone

Ciao a tutti, sfrutto questo post in quanto il mio problema e' simile.

Sono passato da kde a fluxbox e ho installato aterm, su quest'ultimo non riesco a usare i tasti fn del portatile (/,+,-...)mentre funzionano ad esempio su xterm e in tutte le altre applicazioni che ho provato fino ad ora senza problemi!

E' mai capitato anche a voi se si come avete risolto?

Grazie

----------

## turborocket

novità?

----------

## federico

Ho provato a emergere xbindkeys ex novo e questi sono i primi comandi che ho provato, ti risulta qualcosa del genere ?

```

altair linux # xbindkeys -mk

Error : /root/.xbindkeysrc not found or reading not allowed.

please, create one with 'xbindkeys --defaults > /root/.xbindkeysrc'.

altair linux # xbindkeys --defaults > /root/.xbindkeysrc 

altair linux # xbindkeys -mk

Press combination of keys or/and click under the window.

You can use one of the two lines after "NoCommand"

in $HOME/.xbindkeysrc to bind a key.

--- Press "q" to stop. ---

"NoCommand"

    m:0x0 + c:89

    KP_Next

altair linux # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Per il mio portatile IBM r40e non ho trovato niente..sono destinato a guardare solamente quei tasti neri azzurri con le seconde funzioni :°

 

Se usi apm deovrebbero funzionare. Se usi acpi vedi questo

```
*  app-laptop/ibm-acpi

      Latest version available: 0.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 22 kB

      Homepage:    http://ibm-acpi.sourceforge.net

      Description: IBM ThinkPad ACPI extras

      License:     GPL-2
```

Non l'ho mai usato.

----------

## turborocket

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho provato a emergere xbindkeys ex novo e questi sono i primi comandi che ho provato, ti risulta qualcosa del genere ?
> 
> ```
> 
> altair linux # xbindkeys -mk
> ...

 

a me non dice questo!!!

```
bash-2.05b$ su -

Password:

root@porno-->~ # xbindkeys -mk

Error : /root/.xbindkeysrc not found or reading not allowed.

please, create one with 'xbindkeys --defaults > /root/.xbindkeysrc'.

root@porno-->~ # xbindkeys --defaults > /root/.xbindkeysrc

root@porno-->~ # xbindkeys -mk

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Could not open display, check shell DISPLAY variable, and export or setenv it!

root@porno-->~ #

```

perchè?

ma te da dove lo hai eseguito? consol oppure xterm?

----------

## federico

Da un terminale sotto X, lancialo sotto X perche' vuole aprirti una finestrella...

----------

## turborocket

non va anche sotto xterm non va!!! stesso errore che cavolo vuole?

----------

## federico

```

[100%] blackman@altair ~ $ export | grep DISPLAY

declare -x DISPLAY=":0.0"

[100%] blackman@altair ~ $ 

```

Prova 

```

export DISPLAY=":0.0"

```

Fede

----------

## turborocket

```
root@porno-->~ # echo $DISPLAY

:0.0

root@porno-->~ # xbindkeys -mk

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Could not open display, check shell DISPLAY variable, and export or setenv it!
```

non è cambiato nulla  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## turborocket

up nesuno mi può aiutare?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

marca e modello del portatile?

----------

## turborocket

un acer modello 1304xc

----------

## turborocket

ragazzi allora mi ero dimenticato che avevo anche qeusto topic irrisolto...potete aiutarmi così risolvo anche questo problemA?

----------

## turborocket

come faccio far funzionare l'osd???

sono riuscito a mappare i tasti ma non so come fare a far funzionare il programma di federico

----------

## federico

Dunque e' molto semplice.

Scarica il programma osdvol dal sito sideralis www.sideralis.net nella sezione programmi, quindi mettilo in qualche directory leggibile dal tuo utente e rendilo eseguibile col comando chmod +x odsvol.py.

A questo punto fai una associazione tra i tuoi tasti mappati e il programma, io ad esempio ho fatto questa associazione con xbindkey

```

#Vol +

      "~/programmi/osdvol-0.1.py +"

        m:0x0 + c:176

#Vol -

      "~/programmi/osdvol-0.1.py -"

        m:0x0 + c:174

#Muto

      "~/programmi/osdvol-0.1.py mute"

      m:0x0 + c:160

```

Ciao, Federico

----------

## turborocket

bene funziona.come faccio ad eseguirlo all'avvio di kde in automatico evitando di eseguire xbindkeys ogni volta amano?

----------

## gatiba

Potresti metterlo in ~/.kde/autostart/   :Smile: 

----------

## turborocket

cosa ci devo mettere in quella cartellla?

----------

## gatiba

Il suddetto programma oppure un link simbolico ad esso!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oppure ancora uno script che lo lanci ma la soluzione link penso sia la migliore

----------

## turborocket

potreste dirmi la sintassi per linkare l'xbindkeys all'avvio automatico?

non riesco a capire dove sta l'eseguibile dell'xbindkeys

----------

## nick_spacca

Scusa un attimo, io ho un modello praticamente identico al tuo (1304LC) e tutti i tastini multimediali funzionano con Hotkeys senza grossi problemi...

Comunque per tutto quello che riguarda questo tipo di portatile dai un occhi a questa pagina

----------

## turborocket

nick di dove sei?

mi serve un piacere grandissimo......se puoi hai un programma di im?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> potreste dirmi la sintassi per linkare l'xbindkeys all'avvio automatico?
> 
> non riesco a capire dove sta l'eseguibile dell'xbindkeys

 

Si trova in

```
/usr/bin/xbindkeys
```

----------

## gatiba

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> potreste dirmi la sintassi per linkare l'xbindkeys all'avvio automatico?
> 
> non riesco a capire dove sta l'eseguibile dell'xbindkeys

 

Per capire dove si trova un eseguibile basta dare un:

```

which <nome eseguibile>

```

Per linkare xbindkeys, se si trova in /usr/bin/ :

```

ln -s /usr/bin/xbindkeys ~/.kde/Autostart

```

----------

